# Trip radar



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Not sure if I have trip radar but I’m curious has it rolled to your market? How much has it affected you


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I don't know what trip radar is and apparently you don't either.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

It's kinda sucks... I doesn't really give you enough time to view the offer and check distance. If it looks decent I accept. Google the destination and use it as a destination filter.

ALWAYS check payout and mileage. I got sucked into a 23 Mile trip. For $14 dollars...

I'm getting better at analyzing the offer. So about 1 out of 8 requests are decent


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I just got a message today saying it’s being tested in my market. When I clicked the button for more info, it froze. Figures… doesn’t matter anyway, when Uber comes out with new ideas, it’s always worse for the drivers.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

TobyD said:


> I just got a message today saying it’s being tested in my market. When I clicked the button for more info, it froze. Figures… doesn’t matter anyway, when Uber comes out with new ideas, it’s always worse for the drivers.


Yeah the app freezes up now and then...and I was saying the same thing back in 2018...


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

TobyD said:


> when Uber comes out with new ideas, it’s always worse for the drivers.


It's so pathetic how Uber is called a technology company but yet this app is frequently not stable. SMH


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Chrisskates808 said:


> It's so pathetic how Uber is called a technology company but yet this app is frequently not stable. SMH


Yeah but it's rock solid when compared to the DoorTrash app.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

FL_Steve said:


> Yeah but it's rock solid when compared to the DoorTrash app.


I do hate the upfront address bull crap. Still applies in my market


----------



## TheeO (Jun 15, 2020)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Not sure if I have trip radar but I’m curious has it rolled to your market? How much has it affected you


I’ve used to go offline and avoid declining bad fares that may pop up a minute or two later. Outside of that, it’s pretty useless.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

It's available in our market but haven't seen it pop up yet. No idea what to expect. I would assume it's only when the number of requests is at a high level.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

Remember there are lots of programmers and "new idea" people getting paid well at Uber....if they don't chnage/disrupt the norm every cycle, they get cut loose. Milk that golden cow until it dies...


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

It's fun but freaky fast.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

It seriously looks like the trip radar is where Uber recycles trips that have been rejected. It says “these trips are extra”. How are there extra trips? They took the map feature out, and the pay is crap. It’s just a way for new ants to feel like they can choose the best trips. However, in the radar, there are no best trips.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

TobyD said:


> It seriously looks like the trip radar is where Uber recycles trips that have been rejected. It says “these trips are extra”. How are there extra trips? They took the map feature out, and the pay is crap. It’s just a way for new ants to feel like they can choose the best trips. However, in the radar, there are no best trips.


Pretty much sums it up. It's gamification, pit drivers against each other, make them act quickly, post crappy fares, watch them take them.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

FL_Steve said:


> Yeah but it's rock solid when compared to the DoorTrash app.


DoorTrash?

I think the correct name is DoorCrash.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m gonna fight the fear of looking stupid and go ahead and ask. I honestly googled and have a general idea (pax) of what this is, but would rather know for sure.

What’s Trip Radar? 😂


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m gonna fight the fear of looking stupid and go ahead and ask. I honestly googled and have a general idea (pax) of what this is, but would rather know for sure.
> 
> What’s Trip Radar? 😂


Like I said, this is market dependent right now, But when you get a request, it will tell you how many other people are also seen the same request from my understanding


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Like I said, this is market dependent right now, But when you get a request, it will tell you how many other people are also seen the same request from my understanding


Thank you.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Apparently Trip Radar is a pop-up ad for crappy trips.

Picking up in a busy, perpetually late diner with an exceptionally grumpy and not well-coordinated elderly host (think “Biden after a press conference”).

Dropping off at a hospital.

$4 tip, if any.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I think I figured out what Trip Radar is. It’s broadcasting trips no one wants to anyone in the area in hopes of finding a noob to take it. This one first appeared when I just opened my app, then went to TR.

THREE TIMES.










Someone’s not getting their breakfast today because someone’s a cheap ass


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

This wonderful UE feature just made an appearance on my phone last night. $3 for some delivery. It actually disappeared before I could decline and the app said it was no longer available. Some some dumb POS must have taken it. And I got a $4 for 10 miles one today.

Trip radar is just a way to repackage sh!t offers. But no Uber, putting a bow on a pile of excrement does not make it smell nicer.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I actually think I was right. It’s where all the offers everyone’s declining go in hopes some poor noob grabs it. And apparently it’s working, as someone does seem to be taking them.

It actually makes sense, I have to admit. Rather than keep sending it around one driver at a time, just broadcast it and some poor schmuck will jump on it, hoping for a cash tip. I yelled out “DON’T TAKE IT!!!!”when some popped up, but someone clearly didn’t hear me.

FREE TIP!!! I invented a Trip Radar Game! I try to guess which pings I decline will pop up on Trip Radar in a few minutes. Got 3 out of 4. 😂


----------

